# Tek Light T5HO Reef Lighting COMBO SALE (incld. bulbs)



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=52

_*Tek Light T5HO Reef Aquarium Lighting Fixture Combo Sale. We are having a Tek Light Fixture Combo sale, the price already includes the bulbs (URI, GE or ATI) and it is plug-and-plug. Come and join the many of us that enjoy the electricity saving and power of T5HO coloring on our corals.
*_


Tek Light 24" (4 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $389.99
Tek Light 36" (4 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $394.99
Tek Light 48" (2 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $289.99
Tek Light 48" (4 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $409.99
Tek Light 48" (6 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $519.99
Tek Light 48" (8 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $619.99
Tek Light 60" (4 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $589.99
Tek Light 60" (6 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $789.99
Tek Light 60" (8 x T5HO) Combo (Bulbs Included) - $949.99

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=52

ORDER ONLINE for your next Lighting Upgrade, the item can be pickup by appointments or ship Canada-wide.​
*SEE ALSO:*

Popular REEFPOD Live Copepods are back ...
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=51

Live Copepods, PhytoFeast, OysterFeast, Articpod, Live Rotifer Starter Kit, many too many more premium reef food ...
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=50

SUPER DEAL - Less than $3 a pack Frozen Brine Shrimp
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=501

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

New Shipment of Plankton Genesis
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/index.php?cPath=59_91

No more guessing on your salinity or worry about bubbles, get a refractometer at 33% OFF.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=482

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=563


----------

